# How do you present/introduce someone



## macta123

Hello,
           In what all way do you present/intoduce  someone in your language?

 Like in Hindi -
                 1:     Yeh rahey merey dost (Here are my friends)
                       or Yeh merey dost hain.

                 2:    Yeh raha mera dost
                       or Yeh mera dost hain ( Here is my friend )

                 3:    Yeh merey _______(relation) hain (He/She is my _____ )

and so on..


----------



## linguist786

(Similar to Hindi actually) in Gujarati:

"Aa maro dost che"(This is my (male) friend)
"Aa maree dost che" (This is my (female) friend)
"Aa maraa dosto che" (These are my friends)

oh and by the way, in hindi, i wouldn't say "Ye rahey mere dost" (for "here are my friends", i'd just say "Yeh hai mere dosto" (dosto since it's plural)


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

This is my friend ... Das ist ein Freund (m.)/Freundin (f.) von mir.
This is my boyfriend (m.)/girlfriend (f.) ... Das ist mein Freund (m.)/meine Freundin (f.)
These are my friends ... Das sind meine Freunde.


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch it's really the same as in German:

This is my friend - *Dit is een vriend(m/)/vriendin(f.) van mij.
*This is my boyfriend/girlfriend - *Dit is mijn vriend/vriendin. *
These are my friends - *Dit zijn mijn vrienden.
*These are friends of mine - *Dit zijn vrienden van mij.*


----------



## test0012

Modern Chinese (simplified / traditional):

This is my friend. 这是我的朋友。 / 這是我的朋友。
These are my friends. 这些是我的朋友。 / 這些是我的朋友。

Classical Chinese:

This is my friend. / These are my friends. 此乃吾友。 or 此乃余之故人也。


----------



## ILT

In Spanish:

These are my (all male or male and female) friends: Ellos son mis amigos.
These are my (all female) friends: Ellas son mis amigas.
This is my (male) friend: El es mi amigo.
This is my (female) friend: Ella es mi amiga.

But more than saying they are our friends, we introduce friends using the word introduce:
Introducing my (all male or male and female) friends: Te presento a mis amigos.
Introducing my (all female) friends: Te presento a mis amigas.
Introducing my (male) friend: Te presento a mi amigo.
Introducing my (female) friend: Te presento a mi amiga.


----------



## thanhngoc

in Vietnam:
-this is my friend...: day la ban cua toi
-this is my girl friend...:day la ban trai cau toi
-this is my boyfriend...:day la ban trai cua toi
quite simple , right


----------



## Cereth

in Japanese it depends how formal is the situation, if it is normal standard i would say:

Kochira wa XX san (i introduce you mr/mrs/miss XX)
i.e Kochira wa Gaby san desu, kanojyo wa watashi no tomodachi desu.


----------



## CatStar

In Irish

Seo é mo chara Seán ...This is my friend John
Seo í mo chara Máire...This is my friend Mary
Seo í Bean Uí X...This is Mrs X
Seo é an tUasal X... This is Mr. X
Seo iad mo chairde... These are my friends

Slán, 
Cat


----------



## LanguageLearningChica

"This is..." 
in Norwegian: "Dette er (name)". May be pronunced the American way. [E] = [R*e*d]
No formal extras. This is the most used way to introduce someone you know to someone else.


----------



## vince

test0012 said:
			
		

> Modern Chinese (simplified / traditional):
> 
> This is my friend. 这是我的朋友。 / 這是我的朋友。
> These are my friends. 这些是我的朋友。 / 這些是我的朋友。
> 
> Classical Chinese:
> 
> This is my friend. / These are my friends. 此乃吾友。 or 此乃余之故人也。


 
The Classical Chinese one looks nothing like the Mandarin and Cantonese ones. Looks as strange as Latin to an Italian-speaker.

The standard Cantonese version (no slang):

This is my friend. 呢個係我個朋友. (ni go hai ngo go pangjau)
These are my friends. 呢啲係我啲朋友. (ni di hai ngo di pangjau)

Cantonese readings of the Written Chinese versions test0012 put:

This is my friend. 这是我的朋友。 / 這是我的朋友。: ze si ngo dik pangjau
These are my friends. 这些是我的朋友。 / 這些是我的朋友。: ze se si ngo dik pangjau


----------



## yodeller

In Italian, if you want to introduce someone, its:

Questo e' Luigi (this is Luigi or insert name)
Questo e' il mio amico/ la mia amica (this is my friend (m)/(f) you can add  a name as well if you like)


----------



## shaloo

In french you say:

This is my friend- 





> _C'est mon ami (male)
> C'est mon amie (fem)
> _


(Pronounce- *SAY MONAMI* for both mas. and fem.)

These are my friends- 





> _Ce sont mes amis (m)
> Ce sont mes amies (f)
> _


(Pronounce- *SU SON* *MAY ZAMI* for both genders)
(Here, the pronunciation of SON is like it is in "SON"A, in hindi.)

This is my boyfriend- _



C'est mon petit copin

Click to expand...

_(pronounce- *SAY MON PUTI COPAN*)
This is my girlfriend- _



C'est ma petite copine

Click to expand...

_(pronounce- *SAY MA PUTIT COPEEN*)


----------



## shaloo

In telugu (a south indian language) :

This is my friend- 





> ithanu naa snehithudu (male)
> eemay naa snehituraalu (fem)


 
These are my friends--





> Veellu naa snehitulu (for both genders)


 
Here, NAA means MY
ITHANU means HE
EEMAY means SHE
VEELLU means THEY.


> We don't have 'is' as a separate word.Its meaning is understood in HE/ SHE/THEY


----------



## Honour

we only say names pointing with hands palms looking up but there are also other ways .
arkadaşım ahmet (my friend ahmet- yep, we do not use verb to be in certain occasions)
dostum ahmet (my pal ahmet)
tanışıtırayım, arkadaşım ahmet, kardeşim metin (let me introduce you, my friend ahmet, my brother metin)
etc. There are more combinations too.


----------



## panjabigator

male 
eh mera dost hai
ਏਹ ਮੇਰਾ ਦੋਸ੍ਤ ਹੈ
female
eh merii dost hai
ਏਹ ਮੇਰੀ ਦੋਸ੍ਤ ਹੈ
(formal)
eh mere dost ne
ਏਹ ਮੇਰੇ ਦੋਸ੍ਤ ਨੇ


----------



## Little miss S

*Just to use a name as an example, I will use Christian...*

*Danish:*
Det her er min ven/veninde... (Here is my friend (male/female))
Det her er Christian... (This is Christian)

Det her er mine venner...(This is my friends- used with boys, or a mixed group with boys and girls)

Det her er mine veninder...(This is my friends- only girls!)

___________________________________________________________

you can also use: *Dette er*, instead of; *Det her*, in the beginning of the sentences, but it is not used very often anymore... The way I would say it is more like... a relaxed or ordinary way to say it.

How to say it... ask again if you are so interested, it will take some time to write


----------



## elroy

*Arabic:*

This is my friend (male) - هذا صديقي _(haatha Sadiiqi)_
This is my friend (female) - هذه صديقتي _(haathihi Sadiiqati)_
These are my friends - هؤلاء أصدقائي _(haa'ulaa'u aSdiqaa'i)_
This is my _____ (male) - هذا _____ـي_ (haatha _____i)_
This is my _____ (female) - هذه _____ـي _(haathihi _____i)_

Colloquial Palestinian Arabic (transliterated):

_haada SaaHbi._
_haay SaHibti._
_hadool iSHaabi._
_haada _____i._
_haay _____i._


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Это мои друзья ['eto mo'i dru'zja] - These are my friends. 
Это моя подруга ['eto mo'ya po'druga] - This is my friend (female).
Это мой друг ['eto moj drug] - This is my friend (male). 
If you want to introduce your friend by name, you just add it in the end of the sentence. For example, Это моя подруга Александра (This is my friend Alexandra). 

In Finnish:
Tämä on minun ystäväni. - Here is my friend (male or female).
Tämä on minun ystävät. - Here are my friends. 
You can also use a special phrase, _Saanko esitellä_ - Let me introduce... 
For example: 
Saanko esitellä: minun sisareni Darja. - Let me introduce my sister Darja.


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> (Similar to Hindi actually) in Gujarati:
> 
> "Aa maro dost che"(This is my (male) friend)
> "Aa maree dost che" (This is my (female) friend)
> "Aa maraa dosto che" (These are my friends)
> 
> oh and by the way, in hindi, i wouldn't say "Ye rahey mere dost" (for "here are my friends", i'd just say "Yeh hai mere dosto" (dosto since it's plural)



I wouldnt say doston...Dost is singular and plural depending on context.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I wouldnt say doston...Dost is singular and plural depending on context.


Yes you have a point actually. Thinking about it, you could say "Ye mere dost hai" which would mean "These are my friends" since the possessive pronoun used is the plural one (mere)

But "doston" wouldn't be wrong, would it?


----------



## shaloo

Certainly not. 
But i too prefer saying "ye mere dost hain" as it sounds better.


----------



## linguist786

shaloo said:
			
		

> Certainly not.
> But i too prefer saying "ye mere dost hain" as it sounds better.


me too, come to think of it.


----------



## shaloo

Well Linguist, how would u say that in Créole Réunnionais?


----------



## linguist786

shaloo said:
			
		

> Well Linguist, how would you say that in Créole Réunnionais?


say what in Créole Réunnionais? These are my friends? That would be a bit like French i suppose (voici mé kamarad). Créole Réunnionais (as well as Créole Haïtienne and Créole Martinique) isn't really a "language".. it's like a "dodgy dialect" of french (although it is quite different at times). When written, there is no strict way of doing so, you write what you hear (i.e phonetically). That's why you can see the same thing written quite a few different ways. I might make a thread on it actually.


----------



## shaloo

That would be helpful because I dont think anyone has ever made an attempt at it. And can you please tell me in which region people speak that language (or that dodgy dialect)?


----------



## linguist786

shaloo said:
			
		

> That would be helpful because I dont think anyone has ever made an attempt at it. And can you please tell me in which region people speak that language (or that dodgy dialect)?


As suggested by the name, it is spoken in Réunion Island in the Indian Ocean (french name: (île de) La Réunion). It is situated very close to Mauritius Island (where a lot of people speak créole too) That créole would be called "créole mauricien" i suppose ((île) Maurice = Mauritius (Island) in French). There is not much difference between the two though - probably because of the location.


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

thanhngoc said:
			
		

> in Vietnam:
> -this is my friend...: day la ban cua toi
> -this is my girl friend...:day la ban trai cau toi
> -this is my boyfriend...:day la ban trai cua toi
> quite simple , right


 
*You should have Circumflex accent mark  *

*- This is my friend: Đây Là Bạn Của Tôi*
*- This is my girl friend: Đây Là Bạn Gái Của Tôi ( not day la ban trai cua toi ) *
*- This is my boyfriend: Đây Là Bạn Trai Của Tôi*


----------

